# Galliani: "Balotelli è il quinto al mondo"



## Tifo'o (23 Marzo 2013)

Intervista a Sky Sport, Adriano Galliani:" Per me Balotelli è il quinto al mondo davanti ci sono Messi, Ronaldo, Falcano e Ibrahimovic"


----------



## Jino (23 Marzo 2013)

Io credo che attualmente ci siano due alieni, Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Ci siano poi tre fenomeni: Falcao, Cavani e Ibra. Dopodichè c'è una lunga schiera di giocatori quali Balotelli, Aguero, Van Persie, Tevez che fanno la differenza. Balotelli sicuramente ha le capacità comunque di diventare uno degli attaccanti più forti al mondo, gli serve ovviamente tempo e tanto lavoro. Non dimentichiamo che ha "solo" 22 anni tra l'altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che attualmente ci siano due alieni, Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Ci siano poi tre fenomeni: Falcao, Cavani e Ibra. Dopodichè c'è una lunga schiera di giocatori quali Balotelli, Aguero, Van Persie, Tevez che fanno la differenza. Balotelli sicuramente ha le capacità comunque di diventare uno degli attaccanti più forti al mondo, gli serve ovviamente tempo e tanto lavoro. Non dimentichiamo che ha "solo" 22 anni tra l'altro.


.


----------



## DannySa (23 Marzo 2013)

Confrontiamolo con quelli della sua età allora, è facile dire così con giocatori già nel pieno della loro carriera, chi 27 enne, chi 26 enne, chi 32 enne quasi.. classifiche che non servono a nulla.
Balotelli ha molta più esperienza rispetto agli anni che ha ma rimane pur sempre un 22 enne che negli ultimi 2 anni non ha mai trovato continuità e/o probabilmente non l'ha trovata proprio perché sapeva di tornare prima..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Marzo 2013)

Rispetto il punto di vista di Galliani, ma non lo condivido. Fare classifiche di questo genere lascia davvero il tempo che trova e potrebbe far sentire il ragazzo come se fosse già arrivato. Invece Balotelli è un ragazzo che deve trovare conferme giorno per giorno, partita dopo partita. In questo Galliani ha sempre commesso errori, infatti a livello di comunicazione non l'ho mai ritenuto così bravo. Galliani a mio avviso fa bene il suo lavoro di AD, ma generalmente quando parla fa danni. Ricordo le dichiarazioni nel 2004/2005 quando, anzichè spronare la squadra a dover portare a casa un trofeo, fece una dichiarazione assai discutibile del tipo: "Siamo i più forti del mondo, siamo in lizza per scudetto e Champions, quindi comunque finirà sarà un successo". E infatti abbiamo visto com'è andata a finire... Ora con questo non voglio dire che fu colpa di Galliani se quell'anno non vincemmo nulla, ma ogni tanto forse sarebbe meglio mantenere alta la concentrazione piuttosto che uscirsene con frasi del genere che possono essere solo deleterie in questo momento per il ragazzo e per il Milan stesso.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Marzo 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Confrontiamolo con quelli della sua età allora, è facile dire così con giocatori già nel pieno della loro carriera, chi 27 enne, chi 26 enne, chi 32 enne quasi.. classifiche che non servono a nulla.
> Balotelli ha molta più esperienza rispetto agli anni che ha ma rimane pur sempre un 22 enne che negli ultimi 2 anni non ha mai trovato continuità e/o probabilmente non l'ha trovata proprio perché sapeva di tornare prima..



quoto, giusto paragonarlo con altri '90. 
paragonarlo con gente quasi a fine carriera o nel pieno della maturità non ha senso secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Marzo 2013)

Se Balotelli, come credo che tutti noi milanisti ci auguriamo, matura di testa, non avrà da invidiare niente a nessuno.


----------



## Principe (24 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se Balotelli, come credo che tutti noi milanisti ci auguriamo, matura di testa, non avrà da invidiare niente a nessuno.



Messi rimane inarrivabile troppo forte te unicamente e troppa velocità di esecuzione di un altro pianeta tt gli altri si possono prendere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Marzo 2013)

in attacco per me ci sono Ronaldo e Messi che sono i più forti da 6 anni, poi viene Ibra e dopo viene subito Balotelli insieme a Cavani, Falcao, Tevez, Van Persie, Aguero, Suarez


----------



## Snake (24 Marzo 2013)

delirio


----------



## BB7 (24 Marzo 2013)

Ora si sta veramente iniziando a delirare


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Marzo 2013)

Galliani ha perso la testa, pensasse a prendere dei difensori e centrocampisti seri invece di delirare


----------



## runner (25 Marzo 2013)

di sicuro la proprietà e la dirigenza non sono tra le top


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io credo che attualmente ci siano due alieni, Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo. Ci siano poi tre fenomeni: Falcao, Cavani e Ibra. Dopodichè c'è una lunga schiera di giocatori quali Balotelli, Aguero, Van Persie, Tevez che fanno la differenza. Balotelli sicuramente ha le capacità comunque di diventare uno degli attaccanti più forti al mondo, gli serve ovviamente tempo e tanto lavoro. Non dimentichiamo che ha "solo" 22 anni tra l'altro.




Io invece credo che l'alieno sia solo uno ed è Messi.
Poi c'è Cristiano Ronaldo che è il miglior calciatore della terra.
Infine ci sono i fenomeni : Van Persie,Ronney,Falcao,Ibra,Suarez e Cavani anche se lo reputo inferiore a Van Persie e Ibra.
Poi ci sono quelli che potrebbero diventare i migliori calciatori del mondo: Balotelli,El Shaarawy,Gotze,Reus,Niang,isco ...


----------

